#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  新增生日外掛...等功能(聖誕禮物?)

## 狼王白牙

終於... phpBB 有了官方認證的生日外掛
不會在頭像旁顯示出生年月日, 但是會顯示在個人資料裡



*填寫說明:*

月份為下拉式選單, 日期為2螞, 出生年請填西元年4碼

其中出生年可以不填, 不想在首頁底下被顯示今天獸星. 保留預設值不變動即可

(假如您發現欄位裡已有資料那是我手動加的)

----------


## 狼王白牙

新增主題前面顯示自己曾經回應過的帖子



*主題前面出現一支鉛筆表示自己曾經回應或發表過這篇

這個圖案只有自己看得見*

----------

